# HAND CANNONS 500S&W 475Linebaugh 460S&W 454



## blackbear (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone ever shoot/hunt with any of these bigbore handcannons and can share any info good or bad or funny and do you have a favorite handcannon hunt/plink story?
I have been thinking about getting one,but know nothing about them or know anyone that does....Also whats  the ammo cost?
Thanks for any help in advance..


----------



## blackbear (Oct 26, 2010)

Brave Little Lady 500 Linebaugh


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SKO2po9nnVI?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SKO2po9nnVI?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blackbear (Oct 26, 2010)

475 Linebaugh

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kiglwxr3Uog?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kiglwxr3Uog?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## watermedic (Oct 26, 2010)

I have the .480 ruger and really like it. I have shot a couple of pigs with it. Pretty devistating for a handgun.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 26, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3PimoAf_qk?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3PimoAf_qk?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## JTMontana (Oct 26, 2010)

Ive got a 500 S&W and it is a beast!!  Ended up killing 2 does with it last weekend.  Both dropped in there tracks.  I enjoy shooting it and although some say its too much, it all depends on what rounds you are putting down the pipe.  440 grain corbon are a bit of a shock but any of the 300-350 grain loads aren't too bad.  It will cost you a bit to shoot though... about $35 per 20 rounds if you are buying it from the store is the cheapest you will shoot.  Here's a pic of mine with the new scope and all setup.


----------



## Troy Butler (Oct 27, 2010)

JT what type nikon is on that beast? and where did you get it if you dont mind me asking? Troy


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 27, 2010)

have had  454's 460's and 500's none of them were too bad on recoil except the 500 with 720 grain hardcast handloads. I sold the 460 and 500 since I had a 454 and ammo is just a little more affordable. Im am going to buy another 460 or 500 when I run across a deal in one again. I like hand cannons and want to get into handgun hunting more than I am now.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 27, 2010)

460S&W


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lzBvBqF7d3k?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lzBvBqF7d3k?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Dub (Oct 28, 2010)

Really nice looking rig, JT.

That scope looks well secured!!!






Craig, did you say 750gr loads?


OMG


No thanks...believe I'll stay with the whimpy .44mag stuff.


----------



## JTMontana (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks dub, the guys at Wiegand recommended double rings on the 500, said you could use 3 on little plinkers like the 460 but for a real gun they said that you should use 4!


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 28, 2010)

Dub said:


> Really nice looking rig, JT.
> 
> That scope looks well secured!!!
> 
> ...


Yes sir 750 grain hardcast . I got them from a Guy on here I forget his screen name but he traded my buddy a 500 s&w and a crapload of ammo for a hunting camper/bus we had. It was a handful. I still have one somewhere if I can find it ill show it next to a 44 & 460 for comparison.  It literally filled the cylinder all the way to the front edge.


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 28, 2010)

i have a S&W 500 with a leuphold 4X scope on it.  like others have said, its a big gun.  I am not nearly as accurate with it as i am with my 44 superblackhawk.  the bigger and heavier the gun, the harder it is to hold still.  shooting freehand with one of these and hitting your target is a skill in itself.  shooting sticks are definately a help.

factory rounds will be around $3/shot.  i reload my own rounds for this gun.  for whitetail, i shoot a hornady 350 gn bullet.  for bear, i will shoot a barnes 375 gn bullet, or a sierra 425gn?? sportsmaster bullet.

i also bought 2 sets of weigand combat scope mounts and 8 rings--thought i might get 2 guns, but i think i will just have the one.  oh well--guess its cheaper to have extra scope mounting equipment than an extra $1100 gun!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 28, 2010)

Dub, here's a 44 mag 240 gr hp. 460 hornady load and the 500/750gr handload


----------



## Dub (Dec 3, 2010)

That is one HUGE chunk of lead.

My buddy bought one of these last week. It's a bad, bad gun.  I'm going to follow his lead. 


http://www.petersenshunting.com/con...duces-new-model-sw500-bone-collector-revolver


----------



## ticeman (Dec 3, 2010)

I love my 500, I am reloading and it saves a pile of money if you already have a reloader, $2.50/rd vs. .80/rd. Going deer hunting with it tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 3, 2010)

i want a 454 raging bull someday to me the 460 looks funny with the long cylinder . but if i wanted a 500 s&w i like the 8.3" hi-viz model and  have it sent to ssk for a black coat finish . mabye some pachmayr grips .but im happy with my 44 .also winchester makes a low recoil 454 load and federal makes some 1200 ft lb loads


----------



## JWarren (Dec 3, 2010)

That .500 is a beast....but the .460 is the cat's meow. It made the .500 obsolete simply because it is so much more versatile.....a true 200 yard straight wall pistol round.


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 3, 2010)

yes but the 454 has advantages over the 460 aswell


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 3, 2010)

like in some states i know you cnat hunt with pistol cases over 1.6" i think the 460 is 1.8 and the 454 casull is 1.3 or somthing


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 4, 2010)

plus guns like the 454 and linebaughs pack better if i rember right the linbaugh site said the exact same thing and had a picture for comnparison


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Dec 4, 2010)

i wonder why they just didnt chamber the 454 casull in the m29 seem like it woulod have sold better maybe and cheaper to make and less r&d ?


----------



## JWarren (Dec 4, 2010)

10gaugemeow said:


> yes but the 454 has advantages over the 460 aswell



In performance, the .454 has no advantage over a .460. The .460 is king of the hill in factory straight wall pistol rounds for hunting versatility and performance. I have the .454 and I really am not that impressed with it when you take into consideration the performance versus the recoil of the gun. I much prefer the .480 Ruger to the .454 and I would rather have the .460 than the .480. If I had the money to put into the .460, I would have one.


----------



## Richard P (Dec 4, 2010)

If you are new to shooting handguns and dont know much about these------you might want to begin at the 44m.  You can feed it 44 Spl until you learn it.  Tagging up with one of these things and not knowing what you have is a good way to get someone hurt.  
   As to the question about S&W chambering the m29; I dont think the N frame is heavy enough for it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks great, Ticeman!!!!

Good luck hunting with it.

Are you toting it in woods with the sling or using that handy case?  Or do you have another way.  My buddy is using the sling with his.  

Any plans to scope it?

If so, what are you considering.

That is one menacing looking monster.  I love it.


----------



## Crimsonstorm (Dec 5, 2010)

JTMontana said:


> Ive got a 500 S&W and it is a beast!!  Ended up killing 2 does with it last weekend.  Both dropped in there tracks.  I enjoy shooting it and although some say its too much, it all depends on what rounds you are putting down the pipe.  440 grain corbon are a bit of a shock but any of the 300-350 grain loads aren't too bad.  It will cost you a bit to shoot though... about $35 per 20 rounds if you are buying it from the store is the cheapest you will shoot.  Here's a pic of mine with the new scope and all setup.



does that scope hold up well to the 500? I have a 500 and have been contemplating a scope for it but i dont want to break the bank. Pretty pice tho


----------



## ticeman (Dec 5, 2010)

Dub- I should be in the woods right now with it, but I'm home sick.

i'll be totin it with a sling most likely and I will top it off with a Burris FastFire II.


----------



## Dub (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.

I'd be in the woods, too, but I'm working this weekend.

It's gonna be ON for Wed & Thur, though.  Our weather forecast is really nice.

Hope you feel better soon and get after 'em.


----------



## bone collector353 (Dec 11, 2010)

I got a S@W 500 bone collector I am going to hunt with it this week. It shoots very well no more recoil than a hot loaded 44 mag.


----------



## Dub (Dec 13, 2010)

bone collector353 said:


> I got a S@W 500 bone collector I am going to hunt with it this week. It shoots very well no more recoil than a hot loaded 44 mag.



I hope you get that big 'un your after with it.  That'd be one heck of a way to break in a new pistola...kill a horn donkey with it.


----------



## majg1234 (Dec 17, 2010)

got a 460 S&W custom shop gun and killed a LARGE boar (300+ pounds) with it 2 yrs ago quartering away shot @ (too close)15yrds Hornady 200gr factory round penetrated the chest wall,concussion scrambled the liver ,both lungs were scrambled opposite shoulder was torn up and slug lodged just under the skin on the opposite side,the bruise (hematoma) in that region was almost basket ball sized.....sounds like plenty of power to me.This gun wears a Burris POSILOCK 2x7 on warne QR rings and with it off a rest It'll place 3 shots in a quarter sized area...the best of it is it'll return to zero when removed!!! For me I don't think I'd need any other HAND CANNON


----------



## ticeman (Dec 17, 2010)

I love carnage...


----------



## Dub (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds great Majg1234, that's some performance.

I like those 460's as well.  Very practical and smoking hot.  Probably a more efficient deer gun than my new 500, but I couldn't resist the call of the Monsta.  That thing just drew me to it....


Sounds like excellent results with the Warne QD system.  Do you know if those are aluminum or steel?


----------



## majg1234 (Dec 18, 2010)

they are steel wouldn't trust Aluminum on the beast,forgot to say the shots off the rest are @ 100yrds


----------

